# marksman red bands for hunting?



## AussieHunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey guys, i recently purchased a set of marksman red tapered tubes, i attached them to a natural i made and did some power tests using 16mm marbles (using a full butterfly draw) and i was rather disappointed with the results.

I was wondering if others had experience with these bands for hunting and what game they are good for (for hunting i would use 16mm marbles and rocks).

Thanks, Max


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

they appear to be like the trumark tapered bands i like for certain purposes . roughly about the same power as 1 inch by

7 inch thera band gold . one things for sure they won`t last long pulling full butterfly -----------


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You do not need to shoot them butterfly style. I killed a large rabbit with those tubes easily using a half-inch stone for ammo. Head shot of course, instant kill. If you are not confident of a head shot, then you should use appropriate flatbands and lead balls. Tubes made for that kind of power are very tough on the joints in your wrist and arm.


----------



## AussieHunter (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks for the feed back guys, i may cut them little shorter as they are far to long to shoot at a regular draw

Thanks, max


----------

